# Warsash Class of September 1975



## EJR Williams (Mar 19, 2009)

For the salty sea dogs from the Warsash intake of September 1975, Steve Johnson has sent an Xmas card & said there is a reunion at Warsash for the class of 75 w/e 11th Sept 2015, I'm up for it anyone else? - pass the word!
Contact via '[email protected]'


----------



## dunsteaming (Jun 13, 2008)

anyone from warsash 1953 54


----------

